

How to ensure financial independence in the long run - adambenayoun
http://helloimnadia.com/post/68175306402/how-to-ensure-financial-independence-in-the-long-run

======
acconrad
This was a very long-winded way of saying you don't have to stop working at 65
just because that's retirement age and financial independence only has a
barrier of entry if you base your independence on your ability to achieve pure
material wealth (because freedom of time isn't necessarily required via
millions of dollars in assets).

------
sharemywin
So, since the game is rigged don't play the game as much. or while you got all
this freetime why not work to un-rig the game.

